# Canon 430EX II Problem? Maybe?



## JFew (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I just joined. I'm looking for some help with what APPEARS to be a problem with my brand new Canon 430EX II flash. I bought it off Amazon.com, it said it was brand new. It was shipped from them.

I've been shooting with it, maybe taken 30-40 shots in a row with it. Three times it's fired for about 1 second at what appears to be full power, without pressing the shutter button on my camera. I have no idea if it's supposed to do this or not...it's set to E-TTL and 80mm zoom. Should I be thinking about returning it?? Just maybe see what it does?

I'm using this on my Canon Rebel XTi/400D and a Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX-HSM lens.

Thanks,
-Jfew


----------



## JFew (Jul 16, 2009)

Discovered the problem. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jul 18, 2009)

What was the problem, and how did you fix it?  Could be helpful to someone else....


----------



## JFew (Jul 18, 2009)

Well it was a little embarrassing, heh.

The problem was I was hitting the "Depth of Field Preview" button on my camera...which fires the "modeling" light. I had been inadvertently pressing the button while reviewing my pictures. I never read the manual to anything so...I guess that might be why.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jul 19, 2009)

Ah.  I am pretty sure there's a custom function on either the camera or the flash that will turn that off if it annoys you.


----------

